# New Mandral Saver Tailstock???



## Robert A. (Mar 5, 2010)

I know most of you folks don't use a mandral,but I still do.My question is has anyone bought the new mandral saver from PSI?Got mine on Thursday.To start with it feels like the bearings are full of sand or they are full of flat spots.Then the "bushing" that is mounted in the tip {wobbles}.I gave them a call and it seems that they already had sent out a memo about the bearing problem.They told me to put it in and run it for 15 min.Said it "should" work out.I let it run for about 10min and you could feel it jumping.But they did say that they would exchange it when they got in their shipment in APRIL.


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 5, 2010)

Just got one today haven't had time to put it on the lathe yet.


----------



## bubbatww (Mar 5, 2010)

Got mine Wed and it seemed find, turned a couple of pens on it, but now I will have to look again...


----------



## allongo (Mar 7, 2010)

*bump gone`*

Got mine and did notice bump when turning by hand, turned three pens, it did fine and forgot about the issue, read this post and went out and checked it, bump is gone and center is tight. and it seems to work great. Al


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine works fine.  Only thing I noticed was when turning real high speed, it vibrated a little.  So, I won't use it for the final polish.


----------



## Padre (Mar 7, 2010)

Got mine Thursday, did 10 pens, no problem.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 7, 2010)

I think "most" is somewhat of an over estimate on those who no longer use a mandrel. I would suspect that "most" still do use a mandrel. 

But, I've been waiting for a thread on the mandrel saver from PSI. Thanks for starting this one. I will be interested in what others think about it. 

I purchased a pen mandrel with a "cone" (in England) that slipped over the mandrel and the fit into the end 60 degree live center. The blanks were secured by pushing the cone against the bushings with the live center instead of using the brass nut.  It works nicely. This mandrel saver is much the same concept.

Do a good turn daily!
don



Robert A. said:


> I know most of you folks don't use a mandral,but I still do.My question is has anyone bought the new mandral saver from PSI?Got mine on Thursday.To start with it feels like the bearings are full of sand or they are full of flat spots.Then the "bushing" that is mounted in the tip {wobbles}.I gave them a call and it seems that they already had sent out a memo about the bearing problem.They told me to put it in and run it for 15 min.Said it "should" work out.I let it run for about 10min and you could feel it jumping.But they did say that they would exchange it when they got in their shipment in APRIL.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 7, 2010)

Got mine last week as well and I gotta say, I love it. No more knurled nut and no more OOR pens.  I am impressed, something so simple and cheap, could be so great.

I would exchange it..


----------



## Mac (Mar 7, 2010)

Made mine. wanted a longer shaft and already had live tailstock with removable center, that I did'nt use. works great when I use it. Turned on a wood lathe.


----------



## KenBrasier (Mar 7, 2010)

I got my mandrel saver well over a month ago. Initially the bearing felt a bit rough, but is now very smooth.  I really like this mandrel.  I had been turning on the mandrell then finishing between centers.  But now I have bought the "*Eliminator 805 Deluxe Package (finishing bushings)" *from* johnnycnc,* and only TBC on pens that I don't have bushings for.  The Eliminator 805 also weorks well for turning as long as you don't get too aggressive.


----------



## fred holsclaw (Mar 7, 2010)

got one  had  bad bearing from get go 
called  pen state   they said  run it for 10 min should be ok 
said they knew about the bearing problem 
i have never been able to run a flat bearing round 
never used it 
in trash 
pen state ind off  list of where to buy 
case closed 
 my rating 
JUNK


----------



## Robert A. (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the feed back.I'll be calling PSI Monday about it {AGAIN}!Let you know what I come up with.


----------



## holmqer (Mar 10, 2010)

Whether you use the PSI model, or make your own, I view this concept as a great one for class type settings. In those type settings I have seen folks forget to, or improperly bring up the live center to the end of the mandrel and had the mandrel eject and go flying. So far nobody hurt but quite scary.

With no knurled nut, there is a more visible reminder that something is wrong if the mandrel is not through the live center.

I have some live centers with removable tips, and plan to make bushings with 0.246 thru holes that fit each of them for use in class settings.

For turning in my own shop, I'll most likely continue to do between center turning with home made bushings, but might use this method for finishing.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 10, 2010)

This could be a great idea, but there still is the fit of the bushings to the shaft to contend with as well as the fit of the bushings to the tubes.

The mandrelless setup uses a great fit in between the bushings and the tubes if you use that methos, and of course, using the strainght center to tube approach has the least chance of creating a NON-CONCENTRIC conditon.

Out of round cannot happen IF you are fully cutting the diameter of the piece.
even if the centers are not in line (concentricity) as long as you remove material from around the piece (and this does not mean the length, but it does the circumference, then you cannot get an out of round condition.

Jerry


----------



## daveeisler (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't like it, there is too much vibration,


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 10, 2010)

I wrote earlier about vibration at high speed.  I found out something the other day.  I have an A and a B size mandrel.  First I used it with the A mandrel and got the slight vibration at high speed.  I made another pen that required a B mandrel.  It fit over the threads on the B mandrel and there was no vibration at any speed.


----------



## pensmyth (Mar 10, 2010)

I've been thinking about buying one too but now I have a question. What's the difference between an A & B Mandrel is it the same as a M1 or M2?


----------



## holmqer (Mar 10, 2010)

pensmyth said:


> I've been thinking about buying one too but now I have a question. What's the difference between an A & B Mandrel is it the same as a M1 or M2?



The B mandrel is larger diameter, some kits have bushings that require a larger mandrel.


----------



## macsplinter (May 5, 2010)

I have one and so far no problems.


----------



## Kimber (May 5, 2010)

I have been waiting for one. They told me they would have them by 4/30 but haven't heard from anyone yet. This has been very informative. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Padre (May 5, 2010)

I have one (my second), and I like it.  Only one problem: my first one blew apart when I tried to get it out of the tailstock. 

I am mostly turning between centers anyways, but when I don't have a johnnycnc bushing to use, I use a mandrel and this, and it works fine.


----------



## Mark (May 5, 2010)

I use mine with an adjustable mandrel. No problems as of yet.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 6, 2010)

its_virgil said:


> I purchased a pen mandrel with a "cone" (in England) that slipped over the mandrel and the fit into the end 60 degree live center. The blanks were secured by pushing the cone against the bushings with the live center instead of using the brass nut. It works nicely. This mandrel saver is much the same concept.
> 
> Do a good turn daily!
> don


 

I have been looking everywhere for EXACTLY the  "cone mandrel". Do you remember where you got it and when? I would think the cone would eliminate a little more of the "wobble" factor?

IMHO. there are times when TBC is not the best solution.


----------



## CabinetMaker (May 6, 2010)

Does the mandrel saver works with both A and B mandrels?


----------



## holmqer (May 7, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> I have been looking everywhere for EXACTLY the  "cone mandrel". Do you remember where you got it and when? I would think the cone would eliminate a little more of the "wobble" factor?
> 
> IMHO. there are times when TBC is not the best solution.



I came up with this design

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=60271


----------



## Dudley Young (May 7, 2010)

Got mine yesterday. Used it today. Sounded ratty out of the box, but smoothed out and worked great. I like it.


----------



## Mr Vic (May 10, 2010)

Mac,  What did you make the adapter out of. I have two of those style live centes andhave comtemplated grindin the point of one that is worn out and drilling it through..


----------



## ToddMR (May 12, 2010)

Dudley Young said:


> Got mine yesterday. Used it today. Sounded ratty out of the box, but smoothed out and worked great. I like it.




Yeah I just ordered mine through PSI last night but then canceled because woodturningz carries it now and their shipping is $3 less for 1 item.  I hate that PSI doesn't ship for USPS with something little like that lol.  I am looking very forward to having it this weekend.  If it works well getting another for my 2nd lathe.


----------



## Robert A. (May 12, 2010)

I posted this a while back when I first got the M/S. And I lost the thread.But as said I sent it to psi"BAD" wobble.Got it back and it still sounded a little rough.I've used it and laid it to the side.Went back to the brass nut.One thing I did find is with 7mm bushings the tail "bushing" is a hair larger. It doe's NOT seat right.Plus the thing is loose.The tech folks at psi said "thats the way it is suposed too be.They told me to just crank in on the tail stock too get it tight.Huh I tried that and to get it tight enough I crushed the tube.I guess what I'm saying is the one I got is JUNK.I shoud have waited to let them work the bug's out:frown:.

PS to who ever Thanks for bringing this thread back up.


----------



## diamundgem (May 12, 2010)

I,ve had one for several weeks, turned several pens. Since I'm lazy, I love it!!!. Saves me a lot of time. Seems to work great for me


----------



## its_virgil (May 12, 2010)

I ordered it from Woodchuckers in Canada when I purchased some pen kits. It works quite well.
Here is the link: http://www.woodchuckers.com/pens.htm

Do a good turn daily!
Don



PenMan1 said:


> I have been looking everywhere for EXACTLY the "cone mandrel". Do you remember where you got it and when? I would think the cone would eliminate a little more of the "wobble" factor?
> 
> IMHO. there are times when TBC is not the best solution.


----------



## Inkspot (May 16, 2010)

CabinetMaker said:


> Does the mandrel saver works with both A and B mandrels?



 It will work with shafts .245” and smaller. 
It didn't work with my "B" mandrel from Bear Tooth Woods.
Also mine feels like it has sand in the bearings after turn two pens. Neat idea though.


----------



## rhclapper63 (May 20, 2010)

*Mandrel Savers*

Ok,, it was March 6th when this thread started, and it is now May 20th. Now I am wondering what everyuone thinks about this "mew" fad. I called Ryan over at WoodTurningz and he is out of stock, and cannot get onto any type of waiting list,and will not know of their stock replacement until they get 'em in and re post an add to everyone.
 I called PSI, they put you on a waiting list because the M2 is out of stock but are unsure of the exact stock replacement date, "Should be late May". 
So, Two questions, for those that use it, what do you think of the product, and number two,, who has them in stock?

rhclapper63@aol.com

rhclapper63 AT aol DOT com


----------



## rhclapper63 (May 21, 2010)

WOW,, It seems we're all so energetic to answer questions,,, ,, seems everone is waaaaay to busy,, must be turing something good,,,
oh well,,, thanks anyway,,,


----------



## Padre (May 21, 2010)

I have one and I think it is great.  I just read a thread that they are back in stock on a limited basis.  I think it is worth it, mine works great.


----------



## Done (May 22, 2010)

I have been using mine for 3 months and works great


----------



## Allenk (May 24, 2010)

I've been using mine and it's doing fine.  I bent my other mandrels because of too much tail stock pressure.  Didn't know it, when I was first learning how to turn pens.  Ordered the wrong mandrels... Got my Mandrel Saver, and it works on the 'wrong' mandrels just great.  Round pens, again.


----------



## holmqer (May 25, 2010)

I've made two different versions of mandrel saver adapters, 

one for the Oneway style live centers
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...y_Revolving_Center___1way_revolv_center?Args=

that threads onto the nose in lieu of the stock attachments

and one for the Pro Live Center Set
http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/Pr...=1576&ss=7cb1c9a7-faae-4f4b-bec1-dd4f4acae9ea

That is used in lieu of the standard inserts

The version for the Pro Live Center Set is a lot easier to make of course, but I haven't had it long enough to form a good opinion yet.

For most stuff at home, I tend to turn between centers, but for turning at shows I will most likely want to use the mandrel saver adapters for safety reasons.


----------

